
'Frankenstein dinosaur' mystery solved - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40890714
======
rusanu
tl/dr: Theropods more closely related to ornithischians than to sauropods

~~~
rusanu
A new hypothesis of dinosaur relationships and early dinosaur evolution[0]

[0]
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v543/n7646/full/nature2...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v543/n7646/full/nature21700.html?foxtrotcallback=true)

